# Fisher Mounts on 2002 TJ



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Looking to fab up some mounts for my TJ form scratch. Need to get some info like where there suppose to sit (in front of, even, behind front bumper). I have a MM 1 Fisher HD 7.6 that's going on it this year but maybe a MM 2 v Plow next year. Dose any one have some photos of there mounts and , maybe some measurements ? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Catch up with Plowmeister here, as he has extensive experience with Jeeps & installs. 

Good luck with it! Should make a great plow rig from what I've heard & seen


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Fisher does sell MM2 mount for the TJ. You can look it up on their web site as to the part number.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Iv sent in a PM waiting on a reply. I don't like the stock mounts only held on with 2 bolts. I want to fab up some nice heavy duty ones, that will take some abuse. Want them to wrap around the frame, and mount like the old western uni mount did in the tube, and bolt in a min of 4 places.


----------



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

Any one have a few photos?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The Fisher mount has 3 bolts holding it on not 2. Fisher mount # # 7163-1

I have modified my mount to make it bullet proof.... Pics to come


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

where the side bolts mount I through drilled the frame and welded in a 1/2 pipe so the bolt wont crush the frame when tightened.


----------



## Big-Foot (Jun 2, 2013)

Plowmeister,

You said something on another post that indicated you had made other reinforcements on one of your TJs that went to the lower control arm mounting point or close to it..
Can you share pictures of that?
Also, I'm still trying to get the rear air shocks figured out for the TJ if you can check out my personal message to you as well as the other thread on Air Shocks in this forum..

Thanks for your help!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The added support to the control arm is for my Boss V plow mount and not needed for the fisher mount. as for rear shocks, do you have a lift? if not then 

Rear MA 765 will fit.

I remember someplace I had to change a shock mount bushing, I cant remember on which of my jeeps I had to do that. 1 TJ 4" lift, 1 TJ stock, 1 YJ stock I found the easest way to do that was to by a cheep set of shocks ($12 ea) that fit the jeep and press out the mounting bushing from them and replace the bushing in the air shock with them.


----------



## Big-Foot (Jun 2, 2013)

theplowmeister;1667068 said:


> The added support to the control arm is for my Boss V plow mount and not needed for the fisher mount. as for rear shocks, do you have a lift? if not then
> 
> Rear MA 765 will fit.
> 
> I remember someplace I had to change a shock mount bushing, I cant remember on which of my jeeps I had to do that. 1 TJ 4" lift, 1 TJ stock, 1 YJ stock I found the easest way to do that was to by a cheep set of shocks ($12 ea) that fit the jeep and press out the mounting bushing from them and replace the bushing in the air shock with them.


Hi,

No lift here on my TJ and the plow I have is a Western. Thanks for the info on the air shocks for the rear. I will order up a set and let you know how they work. If nothing else, I'm a pretty good fabricator and have my own shop to work in and I can build the right mount. I was just hoping for a bolt-in..

One of the reasons I was asking about the additional support is that I have already had to repair the frame on my TJ where it was cracked all the way through on every side but the top. I bought the rig used and they obviously hit something pretty substantial altough the plow itself was fine as was the A-Frame. I have welded up the crack and will keep an eye on it, but even though I plow at low speeds and only my own driveways, I don't hold a lot of hope for the frame without some additional support.

The crack was right behind the 45 degree rear diagonal support that goes from the base of the plow mount to the frame of the Jeep.

I suppose I should find the right place to post this information on this site..

Thanks again


----------



## 9706TJ (Jan 9, 2016)

theplowmeister;1666918 said:


> where the side bolts mount I through drilled the frame and welded in a 1/2 pipe so the bolt wont crush the frame when tightened.


Lol, yup I'm going to bring this old thread back to life.

I have a TJ (06) that I'm going to put the 7163-1's on and then gear up some sort of brackets to go with the blade I got.

My question is how the bolts go through on the frame? I got the set used (but like new) though it came with no bolts etc. I checked the instructions on line and they show the set, including 1 1/4" bolts. Ok. Stopped by the farm equipment store, got my bolts, get home crawl under Jeep.....box frame. Lol, what am I missing here?


----------



## 9706TJ (Jan 9, 2016)

theplowmeister;1665464 said:


> The Fisher mount has 3 bolts holding it on not 2. Fisher mount # # 7163-1
> 
> I have modified my mount to make it bullet proof.... Pics to come


Hmmm, by my count there would be 4 bolts holding it on. 2 on frame and 2 underneath the bumper. .....does that sound correct?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

OK I cant count It is 4 bolts I just never used the bolt that goes only into the bumper.


----------



## 9706TJ (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok, tx. I certainly see your point about the "4th" bumper only bolt. Easy to not use/count. Really like the bracket/bullet proofing you did, that should help a lot. I may try to work that into my design though I have winch plate and tow hooks to consider.

I'm still head scratching on the 2 bolts that attach to the frame (2 on each side/bracket) with short bolts. It needs to go through both sides of frame and bracket. Back to farm supply! 

Will try and post pics as I go. Pretty sure I can get the set up done by Spring!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

DO NOT through bolt the frame. The frame will crush when you tighten the bolts so they will never get tight enough to clamp the plow bracket to the frame. After use the bolts will loosen up as the frame deforms. I WELDED a pipe through the frame then through bolted the plow mount. then you can tighten all you want without crushing the frame.


----------

